# Flu!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's where I've been, down with the flu for nearly two weeks. I still feel like I was kicked in the head by a mule but no longer feel like all I want to do is sleep or blow my nose.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Get well soon, Robin!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang! If you wanna see me whine like a baby, give me a head cold.

A fever and aches and pains on top of that...... Wowsers!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It doesn't seem like the chicken forum without Robin


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You know, NM, you are absolutely right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh, thanks you guys. 

The head thing has pretty much quit but now it's in my chest. Not all that uncommon for me. My energy level is going up a bit each day, I even did some laundry for the first time since this started. 

I have a lot to catch up on, the hubs is in this weekend so I'll be busy with him. You know, having to cook meals and crap like that. Although since I've been sick chances are high he'll step up to help out where he's not getting in the way.

The one thing they need to change is when the vaccine for flu is released. It wasn't until I got the flu the first time before they released it that I realized that doing it so late caused me to end up with the flu even though I had the vaccine. Now I understand why so many people think the injections are what caused their illness, they had already been exposed before the shot so they got sick before the antibodies were in place to protect them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Aside from experiencing some minor flu symptoms, it's usually a reaction to the vaccine. Not that the vaccine gave you the flu. I think the most important things is WASH YOUR HANDS, use gel after leaving somewhere with people. Hold your breath in elevators. Do not inhale if close to someone who sneezes. Do not touch your face for any reason until you've washed or sanitized your hands. 

If someone is sick in your house, frequently wipe those things they touch with Lysol wipes or something like that. Door knobs, coffee pot handle, fridge handle, bathroom door and flush handles, etc. It really does help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except, I'm rarely away from the house. I suspect even though the hubs has not been sick, he brought it home to me. Not sure there's any way to sanitize a kiss.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Spray him down with lysol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hope you get well soon. As a nurse, I see lots of it even though I work in surgery. I've only had it twice in my life but it's the sickest I've ever been! For the chest tightness, try Mucinex and drink, drink, drink!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Patty. I'm getting a pleasant surprise in that it's already leaving my lungs. Normally when it does that I can count on a couple weeks of hacking my lungs out. 

Been drinking, I haven't much say over that because dehydration seemed to be part of the whole thing even with all of the fluid intake. That's a bit different from the past too.


----------

